# Creative SB X-Fi/Z & ASUS Xonar kernel support



## m0nk3y (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been thinking about moving to FreeBSD as a replacement of Linux for the desktop.

But one thing that's been preventing me from doing so is my sound card Creative X-Fi Titanium (which Pulseaudio does not like), I know OSS has support for both ASUS Xonar and Creative cards, but every time I've tried to use OSS it's always caused the OS to freeze or high pitched screech noise, so I was wondering if there's been any move to add snd_ctx/Creative SounBlaster X-Fi card (I think that's what Linux at least calls it) support to the kernel (I might be using the wrong term with the word "support", so I apologize if it comes of as vague).


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2014)

The Soundblaster X-fi is not supported by the FreeBSD drivers but it should work with audio/oss.


----------



## m0nk3y (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh, is there any specific reason for it? 
Or is it just that there hasn't been any interest since OSS supports it?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2014)

I think the main reason is that the FreeBSD developers don't have access to the information required to create a driver.


----------

